# Goat in heat.



## jas (Aug 12, 2010)

As some of you know I'm new to raising goats. I have two fainting goat does, a little over a year old. How will I know when they're in heat. I know that they are suppose to be extra vocal when they are in heat, but not sure of other signs. Someone recently told me that a buck could put them into heat, but I do not have one around, not sure if that'll play a big part or not. I found a stud for our girls and just want to plan accordingly.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 13, 2010)

Some goats will be vocal when in heat, and some aren't.  I had a doe that, when in estrus, everybody knew it.  Even had a neighbor farmer call me to let me know that it sounded like one of my goats was in trouble.  I thanked her and told her it was Ruby and she was letting me know she was in heat.  That girl was LOUD for a little goat.   On the other hand, I have another doe that talks softly when in heat and stares longingly across the pasture to the buck pens.

Normally, you'll see tail flagging, riding other goats, discharge from the vulva.  When a buck is around, it is much easier to detect heat cycles as the does will stay glued to the fence line or gate where the buck is.  Some people without bucks use a buck rag.  And yes, putting does with a buck can trigger heat cycles in does.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep, you need a buck rag!

I have a buck, Rider, who can throw any doe into heat.  He is in constant rut and is extremely, ahem...stinky.  He's even thrown one of my Nubian does into heat off season.  You can generally count on a doe to cycle within 3 days of being penned with him.

LOL Sandie!  I have one of those, too...and then I have several who you would NEVER know are in heat and I never manage to see them get covered.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 13, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> LOL Sandie!  I have one of those, too...and then I have several who you would NEVER know are in heat and I never manage to see them get covered.


Those does are prime candidates for CIDRs.  LOL.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 13, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I have a buck, Rider,


Fitting name!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 13, 2010)

You should give Rider a good rub down with a rag and mail it to the OP.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a friend who named one of her bucklings Heat Seeker.  Now, that's a really good "buck" name.


----------



## jas (Aug 13, 2010)

Neither of my girls are being extra loud or any of the other signs right now. I don't have any buck yet. Were talking about getting one next spring. We have to build another paddock first.
I think in the next few weeks I'm going to set a date to drop them off with the breeder for a few days. Hopefully being around their buck will do the trick. So with any luck I'll have 2 pregnant does.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Aug 18, 2010)

I would plan on taking them again in about 28 days also...I've heard sometimes the "forced" heat won't be fertile, but the next one will... The only doe that took for me last year met the buck, but wasn't bred on the first trip. The second trip 28 days later she wanted it and sure enough we got twins! The other two were bred the first trip and neither took. I'd watch for goo and the other goats riding her or even the other way around.
I just bought a buck...so much easier!


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 18, 2010)

I had 2 girls get loud in January that I put with the buck.  One of them was bred 3 times and did not get pregnant.  The other only wanted to butt heads with the buck and play.  You never know what will happen.  The second one is now pregnant and I have absolutely NO idea of when that happened.  She jumped the fence in March and April so guess we're lookin at babies soon.


----------

